# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  Ναυτομοντελισμός

## Leo

Μοντελισμός... ελπίζω έβαλα σωστό τίτλο αλλιώς διορθώστε με. 
Σε μια εντελώς απρογραμμάτιστη βόλτα στην παραλία του Ασπρόπυργου, γίναμε σήμερα μάρτυρες ένος σπόρ με τηλεκατευθυνόμενα ταχύπλοα σκέτη τρέλα... 4-5 μοντελιστές εξοπλισμένοι φουλ... (το εννοώ) έτρεχαν τα σκάφη τους στην ήρεμη θάλασσα του κόλπου των θαυμάτων.
Δείτε τι εννοώ... θα ανεβεί αργότερα κι ένα βιντεάκι.. Όλο το πακέτο αφιερωμένο σε όλο το φόρουμ μα ειδικότερα στον speedkiller αφού το nickname του είναι το πλέον αντιπροσωπευτικό για την περίσταση  :Very Happy: .


P1130355.jpg


P1130375.jpg


P1130385.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

ωραιο κι αυτο το θεμα, το 1987 οταν ετυχε να βρεθω στη χιο, καθε απογευμα ειχαμε αγωνες-επιδειξη με μοντελακια σκαφων στην προκυμαια της χιου. βεβαια αυτο που εβλεπες τακτικα ηταν τα μοντελακια να μενουν απο καυσιμα  κι ευτυχως που υπηρχε ενα σκαφος του ναυτικου ομιλου που τα περισυνελλεγε. απο τοτε ισως και νωριτερα να υπηρχε αυτο το <<μικροβιο>> δεν ξερω. παντως στη μυτιληνη δεν ασχολουνταν με αυτου του ειδους το χομπι.

----------


## frost

Για να δείτε το video απο τον Ασπρόπυργο, πατήστε στο παρακάτω link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwuJeWZvXYw

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μοντελισμός... ελπίζω έβαλα σωστό τίτλο αλλιώς διορθώστε με. 
> Σε μια εντελώς απρογραμμάτιστη βόλτα στην παραλία του Ασπρόπυργου, γίναμε σήμερα μάρτυρες ένος σπόρ με τηλεκατευθυνόμενα ταχύπλοα σκέτη τρέλα... 4-5 μοντελιστές εξοπλισμένοι φουλ... (το εννοώ) έτρεχαν τα σκάφη τους στην ήρεμη θάλασσα του κόλπου των θαυμάτων.
> Δείτε τι εννοώ... θα ανεβεί αργότερα κι ένα βιντεάκι.. Όλο το πακέτο αφιερωμένο σε όλο το φόρουμ μα ειδικότερα στον speedkiller αφού το nickname του είναι το πλέον αντιπροσωπευτικό για την περίσταση .
> 
> 
> P1130355.jpg
> 
> 
> P1130375.jpg
> ...


Ευχαριστώ!!!Eχω και γω ένα "βαρκάκι" ιδιοτικής κατασκευής αλλά ενταξει...Εδώ μιλάμε για βενζινοκίνητα φτιαγμένα απο εταιρείες ολοκληρες...Ουδεμια σύγκριση... :Wink:

----------


## xara

Χωρίς λόγια





www.j4jokes.com/blog/tag/funny-pictures/

----------


## f/b kefalonia

θελω κι εγω τετοιααααα!!!!!:shock::shock:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε ένα βίντεο με ένα μικρό μέρος της μανούβρας του μοντέλου Superfast.

*

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ευχαριστουμε πολλι ωραιο videaki!!

----------


## cataman

Παρακολουθήστε ένα 4λεπτο βίντεο παρουσίασης του Miniatur Wunderland στο Αμβούργο όπου υπάρχουν αυτά τα πλοία.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN_oDdGmKyA

----------


## cataman

> *Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε ένα βίντεο με ένα μικρό μέρος της μανούβρας του μοντέλου Superfast.*


Εδώ το Superfast είναι δεμένο και δίπλα του περνάει ένα φορτηγό.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP7zjjogm94

----------


## cataman

Απολαύστε μια "φορτωμένη" μέρα σε ένα λιμάνι κάπου στην Ελλάδα:

----------


## cataman

Το Venus της Ventouris Ferries ρυμουλκείτε από ένα ρυμουλκό στην ίδια κλίμακα:

----------


## cataman

Η θερινή περίοδος ξεκίνησε και τα δρομολόγια των πλοίων νυχθημερόν μεταφέρουν κόσμο στους νησιωτικούς προορισμούς.
Παρακολουθήστε μια νυχτερινή άφιξη του (ιδιοκατασκευής) βαποριού "Κυκλάδες".

----------


## cataman

Κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα βίντεο από πραγματικό φορτηγό αν είχαμε καλύτερο φόντο.
Και έτσι πάντως σου δίνει  την αίσθηση ότι είσαι στην γέφυρα ενός φορτηγού πλοίου. Απολαύστε το.

----------


## cataman

Όταν η κλίμακα είναι μεγάλη (στην περίπτωση αυτού του μοντέλου 1/5) και ο κατασκευαστής του είναι καταπληκτικός το αποτέλεσμα δεν μπορεί να είναι παρά μοναδικό.

----------


## Arthur

Bouzounis.JPG

Σας γνωρίζουμε ότι στα πλαίσια των εκδηλώσεων «Ημέρες Θάλασσας 2018» ο Δήμος Πειραιά, απο 04-10 Ιουνίου θα φιλοξενεί στην Δημοτική Πινακοθήκη, έκθεση Ναυτικών Μοντέλων του φίλου και συνεργάτη του naftotopos.gr, Μπουζούνη Γιώργου. 
Ευχαριστώ

Για τον naftotopos.gr
      Thanasis

----------


## sv1xv

IPMS_POSTER_2021_FINAL_Medium.jpg.jpg
Αύριο ανοίγει τις πύλες της η έκθεση στατικών μοντέλων IPMS Hellas 2021, όπου πάντα διαγωνίζονται αρκετά μοντέλα πολεμικών και εμπορικών πλοίων. Η έκθεση γίνεται στην Τεχνόπολη Δήμου Αθηναίων (Γκάζι).

----------

